# Best Bang For My Woodworking Buck



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the review.I will need to make alot of fluted columns for one of my next projects and this looks like a good jig.I will be placing an order soon


----------



## MKLowman (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention. DRL's website shows using a fence that has an extended router table fence with a 90 degree bar attachment, presumably to keep the fence square and to assure straight flutes. I found this to be a bit of belt and suspenders. The jig with a normal fence self-aligned the fence when I used it out of the packaging.

I tried my test pieces to see if I would have to alter my fence or build one for use on the project. I did not.

Get your hands on the recent Woodsmith. The explanation on the jig's use was dead on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have had one of these jigs for about a month and although I have not used it for any project yet, I have put it through its paces with tests on scrap.
I fully agree with the review, it is very accurate, easy to use and fast.
For the price, it is within the range of most woodworkers budget and although you might not use this jig all the time, it is a desired jig to have when any fluting has to be done.
Well made jig, affordable price, great results, not complicated. If you can afford it, get one.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

David,

Thanks for the review, this product holds a great deal of interest for me; would you happen to know which issue of Woodsmith Mag this was in? I would like to get that too…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks David
A good review. It seems like I watched a video on this jig but I'm a little puzzled how it works.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Like a1Jim, I didn't see how it worked. Googled it and found the website http://drlgroupllc.com/dlocaputo.aspx
where the guy who invented it is. Actually, he has a 2005 set of pictures on how to shop make it. Quite simple, although I had to reread his text couple times before it sunk in.

Steve.


----------



## MKLowman (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris,

Its volume 31, No. 185 of Woodsmith.


----------

